# what are suitable jobs for SA sufferers?



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

What kind of jobs do you think are most appropriate for 'us'?
honestly I can't even see myself mustering up the courage to go to a job interview let alone somehow succeeding in it.
I think I will be on welfare until I kill myself.
But anyway, what jobs do you recommend for if I recover from this infection? Ones where good communication skills aren't vital (which seems to be the vast majority), and where someone who has extreme difficulty interacting with others can do successfully.


----------



## Krauser (Aug 11, 2014)

Depends.

Are you a person that wants to interact with other people and befriend them by exposing yourself? Any job will do, although maybe some small office job or something would be the ideal.

Do you hate/dislike most people and are incredible introverted? I'd say cleaning, janitor, night jobs, data-entry, or even creating your own business (online or retail or both).

I want to create my own business because I hate bosses. To do that I gotta get a job though, even if it's cleaning toilets.
Sorry if I didn't help you much, but in my case, I've accepted who I am. I'll never work normally with society, I feel more despite towards it than anxiety sometimes, and that says a lot.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

Krauser said:


> Depends.
> 
> Are you a person that wants to interact with other people and befriend them by exposing yourself? Any job will do, although maybe some small office job or something would be the ideal.
> 
> ...


obviously no to the first one, yeah i guess i'd have to settle for one of those crumby jobs.
it would be nice to be able to have a good income working from home or working online, but i don't know if i have what it takes.
maybe i'll never be a functional member of society.. maybe it just was never meant to be.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Warehouse, factory, overnight stocker, truck driver, computer programmer,


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

In my case, none. I can't stand dealing with coworkers man. It's just highschool 2.0.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

tonyhd71 said:


> *Warehouse,* factory, overnight stocker, truck driver, computer programmer,


sort of true. I don't have to work with the public anymore, and I'm very grateful for that, but I still have to interact with my coworkers and boss everyday. it can get very awkward...


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

SilentLyric said:


> sort of true. I don't have to work with the public anymore, and I'm very grateful for that, but I still have to interact with my coworkers and boss everyday. it can get very awkward...


Yeah I've worked at a warehouse before. You still interact with your coworkers but at least it's not mandatory and part of the job like, say, being a sales associate.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

tonyhd71 said:


> Yeah I've worked at a warehouse before. You still interact with your coworkers but at least it's not mandatory and part of the job like, say, being a sales associate.


Yeah, I guess it could be worse. coworkers still try to talk to me tho. :serious:


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I worked as a part-time property inspector that included a lot of organizing and texting my supervisor/boss/coworkers rather than face-to-face communication. Another plus was that the pay was amazing. I earned about $30/hour. But if you don't have a car to help you navigate your way through each house, you can cross that job off you're list.
A smartphone is also required to take pictures of what needs to be fixed.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Perfect job that I can think of is radiologist. All they do is read films in hospitals or radiology groups. The obstacle is getting through med school though.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Basement dweller 

Couch surfer 

Video gamer 

Bed tester


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

nubly said:


> Perfect job that I can think of is radiologist. All they do is read films in hospitals or radiology groups. The obstacle is getting through med school though.


The bad thing about that job is that there aren't many openings for it. At least not around here. It's one of those jobs that are being outsourced.


----------



## chesirebaa5000 (Jun 14, 2015)

Medical Technologists seem to be great for introverts (or those who just don't really want to talk while working). All you do is full-range (advanced) lab work, quantitative and qualitative stuff. You know how your blood and urine is checked almost every time you go to the doctor? The MT's are the ones doing the analysis and report back to the doctor.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

From my experience, the only way to get through working with other people is to fake it. Fake liking to work with them. Fake liking the job. Fake liking the boss. Act like you know what you're doing. Maybe, you'll realize you actually do get something out of it at some point, but that's the only way I get through working, personally. If you stick it out long enough, eventually it's easy to fake it. 

I'm trying to get into medical records. I don't know how good it is for SA, but I know it has a lot to do with detail more so than talking to people, so I think it's my best bet. I would prefer to work in a small office.
Working in a lab would be good for people with SA, but you have to be able to get through schooling for a math or science related job. 
A lot of jobs that are good for us have been shipped off to other countries or have died out. If you can work for yourself or do some kind of labor job/janitor job, it could work too. I'm a girl, so jobs for me that aren't social are limited.


----------



## chesirebaa5000 (Jun 14, 2015)

plastics said:


> From my experience, the only way to get through working with other people is to fake it. Fake liking to work with them. Fake liking the job. Fake liking the boss. Act like you know what you're doing. Maybe, you'll realize you actually do get something out of it at some point, but that's the only way I get through working, personally. If you stick it out long enough, eventually it's easy to fake it.
> 
> I'm trying to get into medical records. I don't know how good it is for SA, but I know it has a lot to do with detail more so than talking to people, so I think it's my best bet. I would prefer to work in a small office.
> Working in a lab would be good for people with SA, but you have to be able to get through schooling for a math or science related job.
> A lot of jobs that are good for us have been shipped off to other countries or have died out. If you can work for yourself or do some kind of labor job/janitor job, it could work too. I'm a girl, so jobs for me that aren't social are limited.


Haha, basically selling out and being a "Yes sir/maam" type of person? You are correct. A business manager admitted that they want people who are willing to conform the best to their companies and industries.

Schooling in the math or natural sciences, to me, is actually not too bad for people with SA. There are usually hundreds of people in a classroom (meaning, although there are a lot of people around, the professor won't start picking on you). I usually just sit in the back and take notes. The only problem would be trying to get recommendation letters for these lab jobs (for everybody, not just people with SA). You do one year of training (at least for MT) and you can start working right away then.


----------



## Countess (Nov 28, 2014)

anthropy said:


> obviously no to the first one, yeah i guess i'd have to settle for one of those crumby jobs.
> it would be nice to be able to have a good income working from home or working online, but i don't know if i have what it takes.
> maybe i'll never be a functional member of society.. maybe it just was never meant to be.


You really don't need 'to have what it takes'. I'm an awful seller, although my online selling have been doing very well. Try reselling products from China, find a niche - something you like and may sell for a good and reasonable price - and then go for it. It will take months till you really start making significant money from it, but if you are desperate I think it worth the effort. I spent almost one year working on it and I'm finally succeeding.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I do web development, work from home. Don't need to go anywhere, don't really need to move much. Bed is just a few steps away, also.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

people with a face
eyes
hands
arms
legs

a pulse


----------



## IllmaticJJ (Dec 29, 2013)

Nada said:


> I do web development, work from home. Don't need to go anywhere, don't really need to move much. Bed is just a few steps away, also.


what are your hours from week to week? i thought u still have to socialize etc in order to get more clients. ive heard web dev is a social field


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

IllmaticJJ said:


> what are your hours from week to week? i thought u still have to socialize etc in order to get more clients. ive heard web dev is a social field


About 10-20 hours a week. Right now I have a steady weekly income because I work with a few specific companies. I think whatever field you do can require some level of social interaction, it really depends on whats necessary to accomplish your task. For me, its not a very social environment.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

If you can learn programming and come up with a unique phone ap then you could earn money on that. Would be very difficult though.


----------

